# (VA) QAA, Black Lab Male



## David Barrow (Jun 14, 2005)

For Stud: Sweethall's Smoke Shooter QAA with a 2nd and two 1st places in limited trials. Will begin ALL Age Stakes Fall 2013. Stud Fee $500.00, contact David Barrow by email [email protected], 
or call 804-512-9254.
OFA #LR-192428G35M ( Hip's Good)
OFA #LR-EL50698M35-VPI (Elbows Normal
CNM#LR-CNM09-417-PIV (Clear)
EIC#D09-017729 (Carrier)

3rd Generation:NAFC FC AFC Trumarc's Zip Code
Grandsire:FC AFC Rebel Ridge Cody's Mischief
3rd Generation:FC AFC MS Mischief's Magic Marker
Sire:FC AFC Carolina's Smoke on the Water
3rd Generation:FC AFC Skywatch Radar
GrandDam:FC AFC Carolina's Liquid Smoke
3rd Generation:FC AFC Moon's Carolina Cajun
3rd Generation:NAFC FC AFC Ebonstar Lean Mac
Grandsire:Oak Hill Machinavelli MH
3rd Generation:Trumarc's Hot Legs
Dam:FC AFC Shooter's Sugar Cookie
3rd Generation:Shooter To Go
Granddamagan Rivers Molly
3rd Generation:Blackglamma Phoenix Rising


----------

